# Mosquito Daily fishing reports



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina will be open Starting on Friday March 21, Once the ice is off the lake we will try and give daily fishing reports on here and on our web site. Hope all you anglers have a safe and good fishing year


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Joe and Kathy for providing this service! Gus and I will see you in a few days, I HOPE, for some lively minnows. If you donot know, they are located in the state park, and also provide GOOD food at certain times. They are not related to me!!!  Just good people!!!
John


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wondering as Mosquito is somewhat new to me, where is the state park, on the W side? Or is it on the SE side?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/2/parkmaps/mosquitolakeparkmap.pdf here ya go snake
http://www.mosquitolakemarina.com/


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Joe, 
I used that one once with another friend of mine, also name Joe. Didn't even remember how to get to it.(saved links!) I always used the one due east of that. Never a boat or trailer at the one I use either, I guess everyone says the water is too shallow. Come ice though, that's the one that everybody seems to use. And since these people are good enough to post daily or weekly reports, I think I'll use that ramp when I go. Does anyone know how late in the evening you are allowed there? Some want ya out by 9pm...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

One thing about fishing beyond 11pm. Your on your own! They dont like waders out late and you got to be fishing if your in the boat ramp areas. Other than that the sheriff's patrol each Ohio ramp from time too time. I think they got sick of running my plate. They do take down every plate # in the ramp as they do they're last rounds.(Rangers)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Works for me. Thanks!


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

Me and my fishing partner were at the marina Sunday afternoon to check on the status of the ice and it still seemed pretty thick. Bass tournament there on 4/19 is still quite a bit away but would love to get out there and get some practice in.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

the rain melted alot of the ice,but still alot on the lake.the water level is definatly high.the damn is open a little bit but with the water level high every where,im sure there going to hold the lake back a bit.should be a week or so before the lake is open.


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

walley1 said:


> the rain melted alot of the ice,but still alot on the lake.the water level is definatly high.the damn is open a little bit but with the water level high every where,im sure there going to hold the lake back a bit.should be a week or so before the lake is open.


Thanks for the update, cant wait to stop by for some cheddar fries and a burger after a long day on the water.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Lot of ice melted over night,more open water then yesterday. The ramps are still iced in. The water level came up about 2 feet over night. The ramp on the courtesy dock at the marina is under about 2 feet of water


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Walley1........Thanks for your current post......sure let's us, " further aways," help keep tabs on the ever changing events of the day......well appreciated....... Jon Sr.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well alot more open water appeared yesterday. There was one boat that launched from the st rt 88 ramp. Had to bust through about 50 yards of ice to get to open water. About a 1/4 mile of water is open on the south side of the causeway. One wader at Walnut run yesterday afternoon. alot of open water there also. and there where 4 guys fishing at the open water at the tower by the damn. Didnt hear of anyone catching anything, The ramps at the state park and at the marina are still iced in. Now with another winter blast, this lake just doesnt want to play nice this year.. We will let you guys know when ODNR put the nets out. we will get an update from them at the shop everyday on how they are producing


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the updates walleye1.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Joe,
Keep the updates coming, and Thanks


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Not much activity today at the lake. A little more open water but a lot more snow then yesterday. One day we will be able to fish if mother nature gives us a break


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Fished causeway today from 2:00 pm to about 6:00 pm. Minnows, tubes, marabous, roadrunners. Choppy side, bridge, calm side, by the boat ramp on the causeway. Not a single hit. about 10 other guys fishing too. Didn't see any other fish taken. Couple more weeks and it will hopefully turn on.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

More open water today. 2 guys wading at walnut Run, 2 guys fishing a small amount of open water at the break wall in the marina. About a mile of open water south of the causeway. The ramp still has a thin layer of ice about 50 yards out. The state park launch ramps are still iced in. Was at the marina all day today and could hear and see the ice shifting all day. Thats a good sign. Hopefully by next weekend its all gone


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Walley1 and buckipicker....... Thanks guys..........for your info... sure helps out, on driving up or not............wont be long now..............Jon Sr......


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Walley1 

Hopeing the ice is gone this weekend. Would love to get out and blow the dust off the boat. Keep us posted


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm going out sunday....if I have to break ice so be it.....


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Breaking Ice sounds fantastic, let's start a crew of ice breakers. I am out there Sunday as well. So if you need to get out, the ramp will be cleared out at least by Monday morning. Dynamite, spud bar, life jacket, rope, a hammer, a flame thrower and finally a rod and reel, that should take care of my needs. The snow in my yard looks like it hasn't melted an inch in weeks. Today, the hose comes out! Hooking it up to the hot water connection and I'm spraying my entire lawn until this white Crap is off my darn yard......I had enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Smallie75.........looks like you've reached it man.......sure keeps hanging on....just can't seem to catch a temp. up-swing ......Fished out of Dan's Marina (up near the NE corner) for alot of years.....and many spring trips found breaking through 150 ft. of ice......was only way we could reach the open water.......but was worth it most of the time.......GOOD LUCK... What-ever you try......go for it..........Jon Sr.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

im taking a ride up tonight to take a look and maybe fish the dam.. or the beach area if open.. anyone going tonight? i have a blue f150 ill post when i get home..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You've probably left by now, I was hoping to ask you to check out the cemetery. Maybe that'll be one of your stops? Will watch for you reply....


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

The winds are really blowing at the lake today. Well lets see the south side of the causeway was iced in again. The winds where blowing out of the southwest. Lot of open water in the middle of the main lake now. The north side is starting to break up now also. We now have open water in the marina. The ramp on the marina side is open but the ice in the bay has things screwed up. I think by the weekend with the wind like it is, the lake should be open. A few guys fishing the open waters but havnt heard of anything being caught. Once the lake is open we will have daily reports on here or mosquitolakemarina.com


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

well i started my trip out to the lake and stopped at my parents to pick up my waders.. as i walk in the house i hear a water fall and looked in the living room and the ceiling had fallen in and water was pouring out and my faced dropped..well my parents are in flordia for a month.so i go to take a the carpet and ceiling down and suck up water for hours.. second floor water line blew out and must have ran for days it made it al the way to the basement and trashed everything..so maybe sun ill get out if im not hanging drywall.. so sorry guys no report from me. i sat and thought to myself "id rather be fishing"


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Walleye1.......thanks for the post.......this wind could not have come at a better time.......alot of things should open up by this weekend...and to you "LEADCOREBEAN..........I'm sure wetting a line in the basement was totally not in your plans...... Sorry for your mess and change of plans.. Jon Sr.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well guys, its alamost thawed out. This morning as i went across the damn at the south end of the lake as far as i can see was open water. The open water stretched almost to the causeway. The ramp at 88 is iced in still and the ramp at the state park is still iced in. Should be all gone by the weekend. the main lake should start seeing some waders soon now. Nothing yet on the nets. Will let you know when ODNR are putting the nets in. Hopefully the next post will read Every thing is a go and ALL IS CLEAR


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Its a 1130 am and ODNR is at the State Park Marina with the nets


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

when do they take the nets out?


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

They are out setting the nets now, They launched there boats from the bait shop side of the marina. The main ramps still have ice on them. As far as pulling them when there done, when they get there quota of eggs


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a quick reminder to all about the walleye tournament on Mosquito on April 13.
This is going to be a great event with a guarenteed $2,500.00 first place prize.

For more info and entry forms go yo our website at www.neweasternwalleyecircuit.com or e-mail me at [email protected].

Tom


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well guys its a go, The ramps at the southend of the lake are all open. They where milking fish at the ramp today. We will start having daily fishing reports on our website mosquitolakemarina.com starting April 1. Good luck and have a safe year


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

leadcorebean said:


> well i started my trip out to the lake and stopped at my parents to pick up my waders.. as i walk in the house i hear a water fall and looked in the living room and the ceiling had fallen in and water was pouring out and my faced dropped..well my parents are in flordia for a month.so i go to take a the carpet and ceiling down and suck up water for hours.. second floor water line blew out and must have ran for days it made it al the way to the basement and trashed everything..so maybe sun ill get out if im not hanging drywall.. so sorry guys no report from me. i sat and thought to myself "id rather be fishing"




You better get some commercial grade dehumidifiers in there pronto, or you're going to have mold in every nook and cranny of the house. I'm going through the same thing on a house I own, and it's not fun, or cheap.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i got everything i have going in the house and took out all the carpet and wet drywall what a mess!! insurance said they cant come till next thur to look at it cause so many claims going out..so much for being in good hands lol


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Any news about the north end? its the only side I fish... thanks.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, I'm waiting on a report too.....


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Our ramp is ice free and so is the state ramp acrossed the street... there might be an ice island or two floating out there that I can't see, but it looks pretty clear to me. There were 4 boats on the North end yesterday and I saw 3 boats on the southend. 
We are planning on putting the docks out tomorrow, hopefully.
A few waders are going out..but I didn't hear what they caught cause they were still out there when we closed. 
Hope to see ya soon. Linda

My Web-site will be up and running by next week-end.....Finally!!!!
Causewaysportinggoods.com


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

good to hear!! I'll be out there sometime with in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

As usual Linda......thank you for the info. Glad your site will be up-and-running soon.......More guys will checking it out, as the price of gas goes up...Hope it takes a down trend ......but not likely.....As I said....nice to have someone like you, that can look out the window and tell it, like you see it..Wishing you a great season ....... Jon Sr.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

ODNR is pulling some nice fish out of the nets at the southend,looks like it might be a good year. Its nice seeing them at the marina every day and finding out what is going on


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Have an open seat in my boat at Mosquito Sat morn. Plan on being there at about 7 AM until about noon or so. Plan on going for crappie, maybe walleye too for a bit. PM me if anyone would like to accompany.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

how is the water here. Is it fishable by boat?


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Called Causeway bait shop and they said both causeway ramps open. Few small ice "islands" in the lake.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

we fished several hours....saw no ice


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

was out for most of the afternoon on saturday....on the boat. Saw some crappie being caught (chartreuese and green twister tails, vertically jigged), and managed only 1 perch in our boat (minnow on a lead head)...but we spent most of our time jigging for eyes so you can't really say we tried too hard for the slabs.

saw two guys going out to wade as we were leaving, 5:30 or so...they claimed to have caught a couple small eyes earlier in the week as the ice was coming off....

two guys that we bumped into crappie fishing said they had caught a couple of 10-12 inchers while crapppie fishing..and that was the only walleye action we had actually heard of.

the lake is very high...over the first segment of concrete on the public ramps on 88..the bays are very muddy, and they apparently had the dam open as there was one heck of a current going.....

high wind predictions and yard work promises kept me home on sunday..


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

anyone have a current water temp for mosquito?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

40-43 depending on where you are


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice. we're gettin there. Thanks!


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

It was nice meeting all you members from OGF at the Austintown Sport Show,hope some of the info i gave a few of you work out. Just talked to Wildlife while they where milking the fish today. The water temp is 41. A few more degrees and it will be prime time


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the updates guys. With the temps getting in the mid 50's and I heard close to 60 by next Monday, we should be in business soon.


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

We are only 11 days away from the walleye tournament, and we have been receiving several calls daily.

Anyone needing information about the event, or to pre register please call me at (814) 362-1423, or e-mail me at [email protected].

Tom


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well guys here is the latest from the marina. Guys are catching crappie of the north breakwall inside the park on minnows and bobbers at about 2 feet down. A cpl of nice buckets of crappies where brought in. Also the damn was producing some nice catches of crappies also. The marina bay they where catching crappie also. The waders that i did talk said they got there limits of walleye on jigs and minnow. They where fishing the swim bay and island area at the park. Also the cemetary area was a good spot also. Hope this helps you guys out. you can call the marina for reports also if you like. Good luck guys.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Water temp on tuesday was 48. Crappie fishing has really picked up. Reports of up to 50 crappie at night where being reported of the north breakwall inside the state park. Also the marina bay and the tubes in the marina where also hot spots the last 2 nights. Walleyes are being caught in 2-6 foot of water on jigs and minnows. also had a boat with a limit of walleye that came from 22 feet of water drifting with jigs and minnows. the action should do nothing but get better now


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been out wading at the cemetary, beach, walnut, Dan's marina, and the roadbed on the west side every day for a week straight. To date, I have caught 2 walleye and have seen no more than 3 caught by other fisherman. So I would love to know where guys are limiting out. Sounds like a tall tale to me


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

The guys who said they had there limit was in 22 feet of water. there was nothing said about limits from the waders. The fish that where caught 2-6 feet of water was the winners of the walleye tournament on sunday. most waders have been getting 2 or 3 a night that talk to us


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

Any news on some bass catches this year yet? The bass bite seems to be extremely slow.


----------



## baker1 (Sep 4, 2007)

hit the southside ofthe causeway today about 6 o'clock. stayed till dark and didn't land 1 fish between me two other guys and my nephew. had a few good bites but that was all. so my first day out this season i got skunked....lol. but there's always next time !!!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Just got home from the causeway! Hit them pretty good 2night! Got there about 8:30 and it was slow! They started hitting just before midnight! Caught them with the jiggle jerkin' listen 2 country music technique! LOL Brought home 50 between 2 of us and caught alot of short lips that didn't make the cut!..........Vegz! wait til the water temp hits the fifties!! The Bass will start up!!!


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

JimmyC said:


> Just got home from the causeway! Hit them pretty good 2night! Got there about 8:30 and it was slow! They started hitting just before midnight! Caught them with the jiggle jerkin' listen 2 country music technique! LOL Brought home 50 between 2 of us and caught alot of short lips that didn't make the cut!..........Vegz! wait til the water temp hits the fifties!! The Bass will start up!!!


Im just wondering if anyone has caught a damn bass this year, I heard even Nick has been having trouble. The water temp should be just above 50 by now. Being that theres a tourny this weekend I might stop by there and see what they end up bringing in. With the rain and cold front coming through though I think it will stop them from waking up until the middle of the week. I just want to be ready for the tourny on the 19th, weighing in with 0 fash is just straight up emarasing.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

I landed a Big Bass the other night, maybe 4-5lbs. (big for me). I let it go though (not a bass eater), was fishing for crappie and caught it off the causway. I usually catch 2 or 3 this way every year early in the year while fishing for crappie early in the year. Seems the last 1 or 2 hours before dark they come right up to shore, I mean maybe 3 to 5 feet away. Try the cat-tails to the southwest part of the causeway, slow presentation is always best.
________
One Vaporizer


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

BIG J LAV said:


> I landed a Big Bass the other night, maybe 4-5lbs. (big for me). I let it go though (not a bass eater), was fishing for crappie and caught it off the causway. I usually catch 2 or 3 this way every year early in the year while fishing for crappie early in the year. Seems the last 1 or 2 hours before dark they come right up to shore, I mean maybe 3 to 5 feet away. Try the cat-tails to the southwest part of the causeway, slow presentation is always best.



Whats wierd is that a buddy of mine did the same thing a year or two ago. One cold windy night in spring we were using maggots for crappie and a ass laid on the maggots, my buddy thought it was snagged and ended up pulling out a 3-4lb bass. Thanks for your feedback though and thanks for letting that bass go back in the water!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya i hope they start up Vegz! Give 'em the hammer this next weekend!! LOL ..... Ya i remember when turtis got that bass up on the causeway! I think it was the only fish that day!


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

JimmyC said:


> Ya i hope they start up Vegz! Give 'em the hammer this next weekend!! LOL ..... Ya i remember when turtis got that bass up on the causeway! I think it was the only fish that day!


Went to the weigh-in Saturday for the 2 day tournament going on and there pulling out some big bass, looked like the big bag was about 13lbs and the big bass was about 3.75lbs. Not sure how they did today with the cold weather, id imagine not to good. Kinda curious if getting them to bite the first time of the year on a lure gets the them on the bite for the rest of the summer. Going to be out practicing Thursday and Friday before the tournament. Hopefully find some decent spots, supposed to be warm Friday to.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

The guys I new that were over there this weekend for the tourney that done decent were mostly fishing. The fish were all the way in the back of the cuts. The one guy was using a 1/8oz flipping jig and one of the other guys were flipping Paca Craws. They both did decent on day one but on day 2 everyone struggled. Hope this helps!
John T


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

perfcetion said:


> The guys I new that were over there this weekend for the tourney that done decent were mostly fishing. The fish were all the way in the back of the cuts. The one guy was using a 1/8oz flipping jig and one of the other guys were flipping Paca Craws. They both did decent on day one but on day 2 everyone struggled. Hope this helps!
> John T


Thanks alot, I have a feeling its going to be a struggle until we find the right spot. Hopefully it warms up some this week to wake them up alil more.


----------

